# Age Of Empires 2



## tanlakh (Mar 30, 2008)

I have Age of Emp 2 on the lap top.. Hp Dv 6000
Windows Vista 32 Bit

The game works fine but the only problem is that the screen of the game is much smaller than the laptop screen.. it does not occupy the whole screen..
Tried changing the resolution to 1280X720 but the game sopens only in the center of the laptop screen.. Please advice ..


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

This might work for you. 

Right click on the shortcut and click properties. In the shortcut tab, change the Run to Maximised Window.


----------



## tanlakh (Mar 30, 2008)

Thanks for the advice ..but it still does not get to full screen mode ..


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

This page might help.
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/242227


----------

